# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van Wieringen (Purmerend)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van Wieringen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk de Gors, Purmerend

Adres: Lisdoddestraat 30-D, Purmerend

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkdegors.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van Wieringen*

----------

